# Help, newbie here.



## ccross (Jun 8, 2010)

Evening one and all. I recently found this forum on google and I think I'll be a frequent visitor. on to my question...

I bought a Black Bull bench grinder from Tractor Supply a while back, 1/2 horse 6 in. I recently took the right side guard off to replace the stone with a wire wheel. Upon reinstall the spacers do not take up the slack between the wheel and the tightening nut. What can I do to fix it, and is it the right part? It's a 6 inch wheel, it fits on the spindle correctly, but im having that spacing issue. I thought about using washers to fill the difference, but as I have stated I am new and don't know the ergonomics of bench grinders. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 8, 2010)

Now this is only from my experience, if it came with a stone wheel, it will not function well with a much lighter wire wheel on it.  I have never had success trying to swap.


----------



## ccross (Jun 8, 2010)

If their is no alternative for this situation, does this mean I need to buy a diff. grinder?


----------



## havasu (Jun 8, 2010)

I would imagine it this is for light duty purposes only, I would say go ahead and try the spacer idea. The worst that could happen is you'd end up purchasing another one anyway.


----------



## ARBY (Jun 12, 2012)

Definitely go with the spacer. I had a dual stone grinder and switched one side with a buffing wheel and had no problems.


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

I also swapped one side of mine with no issues.


----------

